# Denzel Washington at Brooks Army Medical Center



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Jun 2005)

I got this through email and would like to hope its true (it is not my account):


Don't know whether you heard about this but Denzel Washington and his family visited the troups at Brook Army Medical Center, in San Antonio,Texas  (BAMC)  the other day. This is where soldiers that have been evacuated from Germany come to be hospitalized in the States, especially burn victims.  They have buildings there called Fisher Houses. The Fisher House is a hotel where soldiers' families can stay, for little or no charge, while their soldier is staying in the hospital. BAMC has quite a few of these houses on base but as you can imagine, they are almost completely filled most of the time.

While Denzel Washington was visiting BAMC, they gave him a tour of one of the Fisher Houses. He asked how much one of them would cost to  build. He took his check book out and wrote a check for the full amount right there on the spot.  The soldiers overseas were amazed to hear this story and want to get the word out to the American public, because it warmed their hearts to hear it. 

The question I have is why does Alec Baldwin, Modonna, Sean Penn and other Hollywood types make front page news with their anti-everything America crap and this doesn't even make page 3 in the Metro section of any newspaper

except the base newspaper in San Antonio


There were about 4 pictures included but I didn't bother including them.


----------



## scm77 (12 Jun 2005)

Only partly false.

    *  Denzel Washington visited Brooke Army Medical Center and made a substantial donation to the Fisher House Foundation:   True.

    * Denzel Washington whipped out his checkbook and "wrote a check out for the full amount (for a new Fisher House) right there on the spot":   False.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/denzel.asp


----------



## old medic (12 Jun 2005)

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_denzel_fisher_house.htm



> Partly true. I contacted the Fisher House Foundation for verification of this rumor and was informed by VP of Communications James Weiskopf that while Denzel Washington, whom he says "has shown great compassion in support of service men and women," indeed toured Fisher Houses at Brooke Army Medical Center in recent months and pledged "a substantial donation" to the Fisher House program, he did not "write a check for the full amount" to build one as claimed in the email rumor.
> 
> Also, the claim that Denzel Washington has a son serving with the Marines in Iraq is completely false, according to Weiskopf. The actor has two sons, one of whom is attending college in the United States and the other is all of 13 years old.




Houston Chronicle - June 1st 2005

Star fulfills vow to Fisher House
Washington, wife make 'significant' gift, will serve on the military family foundation's board
By JOHN W. GONZALEZ
Copyright 2005 Houston Chronicle

FORT SAM HOUSTON - Months after visiting a military hospital and promising to help families of wounded U.S. soldiers, actor Denzel Washington has come through in a big way.......

FULL STORY LINK:
http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/metropolitan/3207727


edit: scm77 beat me too it.  Also of note is that the internet rumour started in Feb,  while the newspaper story is from June.
Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2005)

Well good on him and to the other "stars" names that were mentioned, just like on the CBC comedy, 4 on The Floor, ...." to them I bequeath,..a boot to the head" 8)


----------

